# Blinker problems, I need advice!!!



## GTOFlyer (Nov 18, 2008)

Hey everyone,

I have an '05 LS2 and I've developed an odd blinker/circuitry issue. Here's the situation:

Close car door after exiting the Goat, hit the key fob to lock doors and set security... Left hand blinker system (front and rear) remain illuminated after flashing, wired off of hot battery terminal (which runs the battery dead)... Okay- now, hit unlock on key fob and the same blinker system remains illuminated. Next, drive down highway looking like a knucklehead with the entire left hand blinker circuit seemingly stuck on.
Here's the strange part... It isn't always the left hand side... Sometimes the same occurrence takes place on the right hand side...

Now, for some of my observations and troubleshooting:
1. It seems to occur most frequently with hot temps, like Summertime (I live in Dallas). This leads me to think that the relay is "sticking", however-
2. I pull the blinker relay under the steering wheel, and the blinker will actually STILL remain illuminated. Okay, so then-
3. I pull the blinker fuse, breaking electrical continuity to the ding-dang relay, and praying to God that this "unsticks" the relay. Sure, continuity is interrupted and the illuminated blinker goes out, but once I restore the fuse, the blinker comes right back on.

Seriously, next to say, oh, I dunno, Lug nuts- blinkers and their circuitry should be pretty simple! Anyone had this experience?

Thanks in advance, you guys...


----------



## GTOsarge (Oct 9, 2007)

I've heard several instances of blinker and lighting issues. I think all of this is controlled through the body control module. If you have a good dealer the service advisor should be able to pull any tsb's for you. Also google search for any info on the net.


----------



## GTOFlyer (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks Sarge,

I was wondering if that might be the culprit... I appreciate the guidance!


----------

